# Where to get BCAA powder?



## JMRQ (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi guys I'm at the stage in my progress where I start using BCAA's right before my workout...

I want to mix BCAA powder and Chocolate Syrup for a good taste...

Where can I find the appropriate BCAA powder ??? lol


----------



## blergs. (Jul 19, 2010)

I like IBCAA's from PP or trueprotein.
you fine with just a scoop of whey thow and its cheaper. I like using needtowhey personally, before and after workouts.


----------



## oliolioli (Jul 20, 2010)

*my mums house !!*


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 20, 2010)

I get all my stuff from Vitamin Shoppe. But that's just because I'm too lazy to look for a cheaper source for my supplements. I'm sure there is a cheaper place you can get BCAAs.


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 20, 2010)

Beyond a Century has bulk powders.


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 23, 2010)

Ibcaa's from PP,cannot go wrong w Ajipure!


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 23, 2010)

You'll have to excuse me, I've been into peptides mostly until now, so the only thing PP evokes from my mind is Pure Peptides, but I don't think that's it...

What online store is PP? =)


----------



## OutWhey (Jul 23, 2010)

TP had all my needs for intra workout (BCAA) but I get the rest of my supp from needtobuildmuscle


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 23, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> TP had all my needs for intra workout (BCAA) but I get the rest of my supp from needtobuildmuscle



What is with this store need2buildmuscle does it sell products that are semi-legal or something?

It's so plain, surely massnutrition would be better, right?


----------



## OutWhey (Jul 23, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> What is with this store need2buildmuscle does it sell products that are semi-legal or something?
> 
> It's so plain, surely massnutrition would be better, right?



Never heard of massnutrition but needto has the best customer service that I have ever dealt with. They are products I have been thrilled by. "If it works; why's change?"


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 24, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Hi guys I'm at the stage in my progress where I start using BCAA's right before my workout...
> 
> I want to mix BCAA powder and Chocolate Syrup for a good taste...
> 
> Where can I find the appropriate BCAA powder ??? lol



 Mixing BCAA powder with anything will still taste like crap. The powders smells. Take caps.


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 25, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> Mixing BCAA powder with anything will still taste like crap. The powders smells. Take caps.



Thanks I'll take your advice, I believe it lol


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

take the pill form its dumb not to. there easier.


----------



## needtogetaas (Aug 30, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> Mixing BCAA powder with anything will still taste like crap. The powders smells. Take caps.


Not always true at all. There is a whole shit tun of post work out drinks that have a very high bcaa index and many of them taste perfectly fine. So if they can do it so can you. You just have to know what you are doing. Know how to make a good tasting home made protein shake. Or buy the onces that already have the bcaa's in them..


----------



## unclem (Aug 30, 2010)

WeightGainNet said:


> I get all my stuff from Vitamin Shoppe. But that's just because I'm too lazy to look for a cheaper source for my supplements. I'm sure there is a cheaper place you can get BCAAs.


 
i think the vitamin shoppe is great for supplements to, there very reasonable. so i agree thats where i get my shit most times.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 30, 2010)

most of the time those pills are either huge or you've got to swallow a bunch of them. if you hate swallowing pills the powder isn't a bad option imo.
Labrada makes a good BCAA supp called BCAA POWER. i usually buy the orange flavor...tastes fine to me.


----------



## Arra (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Labrada's BCAA as well, the fruit punch is a bit sugary-tasting to me, but far from intolerable. I just wish it was a little less expensive, but it's reasonable compared to the monopoly that the pills cost.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Arra said:


> I use Labrada's BCAA as well, the fruit punch is a bit sugary-tasting to me, but far from intolerable. I just wish it was a little less expensive, but it's reasonable compared to the monopoly that the pills cost.


 
what does it go for in the States? (the Labrada BCAA Power)
by the way...i know its off topic, but what is a 5lb jug of protein going for these days?


----------



## Arra (Sep 1, 2010)

bigsalad22 said:


> what does it go for in the States? (the Labrada BCAA Power)
> by the way...i know its off topic, but what is a 5lb jug of protein going for these days?


27 bucks per 500 grams of BCAA.

5 lbs of protein depends on a lot of things, the one I get is 29 bucks per 5 pounds, the only reason I get it is because it has zero sugar and it's within a reasonable price range for what you get. A 100% cross-flow microfiltration/ultrafiltration is highly dependent upon where you get it from.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 2, 2010)

They even sell it in a couple of grocery stores here, but there's all kinds of places online that you can buy it.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 13, 2010)

bigsalad22 said:


> most of the time those pills are either huge or you've got to swallow a bunch of them. if you hate swallowing pills the powder isn't a bad option imo.
> Labrada makes a good BCAA supp called BCAA POWER. i usually buy the orange flavor...tastes fine to me.



That's what I get. Cheap. Another more expensive suggestion is Xtend or Purple wrath.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 13, 2010)

unclem said:


> take the pill form its dumb not to. there easier.


 Not plugging GNC but I hit my local store on the 1st week of the month and load up on buy one and get the second for 50 % . Their BCAA's are prety good at least they work for me.


----------



## Life (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 for TrueProtein's BCAAs. Their new one (BCAA Plus I think) uses ajipure, tastes alright, mixes well and is very cheap compared to everything else I looked at.


----------



## |Z| (Aug 23, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> Mixing BCAA powder with anything will still taste like crap. The powders smells. Take caps.



Watermelon Xtend from Scivation tastes great. So do most of the AEN IntrAbolic flavors. There are plenty of great tasting BCAA powders that you could drink pre or during your workout.


----------



## llllern (Aug 23, 2011)

I will get mine from either OrbitNutrition or TrueProtein


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 23, 2011)

holy old thread bump lololololl


----------



## XYZ (Aug 23, 2011)

blergs. said:


> Need2BuildMuscle sells LEGAL products, your question is kinda odd.
> he has GREAT products, alot havent been made by anyone else and work great.
> 
> I use NTBM for most of my supp needs and havent been dissapointed.


 
NTBM produts are a joke as is this obvious SPAM post.

Too bad you use them bro.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 23, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> He is the only guy (company) I know that actually cares about what he puts in his products. NTBM uses the absolute best quality and does not distibute to the costumers if the product does not meet his standards.


 
The ONLY thing he cares about is YOUR MONEY.  Stop fooling yourself.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 23, 2011)

@(almost)ANYcost said:


> Just as I did... you will simply have to experience NTBM's supplements for yourself to truly understand what the difference is. *It is nearly impossible to articulate the vast dichotomy that exists between major OTC brands you'll find online at every website possible, and the top-echelon-defining products that are produced by NTBM.*
> 
> But once you embark upon the NTBM nutraceutical journey, you'll have the coming-of-age and life changing realization that you've finally found your supplement oasis in an immeasurable desert of mediocrity and corner-cutting.


 

OH MY GOD...................Is this even serious?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Buy Cheap Bulk Branch Chain Amino Acid (BCAA) Supplement - Pharmaceutical Grade BCAA 250g $20.50


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 23, 2011)

Popcorn.gif


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 23, 2011)

Guidedbyscience said:


> Ibcaa's from PP,cannot go wrong w Ajipure!


 Thank you! The powder is more economical than capsules imo and yes, Ajipure you cant go wrong with.



JMRQ said:


> You'll have to excuse me, I've been into peptides mostly until now, so the only thing PP evokes from my mind is Pure Peptides, but I don't think that's it...
> 
> What online store is PP? =)


 Primordial Performance.

And yes, I am a rep for Primordial Performance


----------



## To_The_Top (Aug 23, 2011)

You will find the lowest prices for bcaa powder at infinitemuscle.com.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 23, 2011)

To_The_Top said:


> You will find the lowest prices for bcaa powder at infinitemuscle.com.



Quality though?  I order my bulk aminos from Nutrabio.com (or I go BCAA with Primordial... being a rep for them of course).

They only send out aminos that are 2 weeks old (at the most).  Very fresh, taste mild compared to other aminos I've had (I'm looking at you Biotest).  I can mix 25 grams of glutamine, 6 grams of leucine, 4 grams of alanine and 3 grams of glycine in 2 liters of water (sometimes less) with some lemon water+coconut water for taste/potassium.  Can't taste anything except the lemon water.


----------

